# one to add to the POI - New Haven near to the Hope Inn



## Aaronnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello All,


I have stayed at this car park next to Newhaven Beach.  50.781480,0.053325 postcode BN9 9DN.  There are a few motorhomes staying in this large car park/harbour area.  You do have to pay to use the car park maybe 4 quid.  They car park guys lift the height barrier for tall vehicles from what I can tell.   Only one issue at night whilst sleeping some night time car enthusiasts where messing around for a bit but they went after a bit and didn't bother me.  I haven't been in the nearby pub The Hope Inn and I have seen folk park in their carpark too.  Nearby there is also a COOP supermarket which is useful and some public toilets some 10 mins walk from the parking areas.  Fishermen tend to come and go a bit.  

I couldn't see this spot on the Google Earth map which i have imported so perhaps worth adding.  You can see some vans on Google satellite.


Aaron


----------



## Asterix (Mar 15, 2019)

It's a good spot there, spent a week there about 3 years ago,the gatekeeper told me it belongs to the port authority which is why it's so accessible but you can only access and depart during his working hours so he can lift the barrier so it may not always be suitable for people waiting on a ferry. Is the beach still closed off? It's no big deal as the next beach is only a 5 minute walk but I don't really understand the reason for it.


----------



## Aaronnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Asterix said:


> It's a good spot there, spent a week there about 3 years ago,the gatekeeper told me it belongs to the port authority which is why it's so accessible but you can only access and depart during his working hours so he can lift the barrier so it may not always be suitable for people waiting on a ferry. Is the beach still closed off? It's no big deal as the next beach is only a 5 minute walk but I don't really understand the reasson for it.



I went there nearly two years ago and spent some of Easter there in 2017.  I was able to walk along the cliff face along the beach which is pretty and I collected a few leaves of Sea Kale to try but it was so strong smelling I kept on thinking something was stuck to the bottom of my shoe!  Its a nice spot I think for a few pounds and I was left alone and not busy like some campsites which is what I usually stay in. I will go to Newhaven this year as I am planning on taking my scooter on the back of my Caravelle T4 and riding around the area and up to RYE and Dungeness perhaps.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 15, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Even though it may be feasible to access the car park by arrangement there are no known height restricted locations in the POIs and I'm not keen to include any.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 15, 2019)

We were going to stay there but we wouldn't of been let out in time for the morning ferry


----------



## Aaronnie (Mar 20, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Even though it may be feasible to access the car park by arrangement there are no known height restricted locations in the POIs and I'm not keen to include any.




Hello,  I must admit I am quite disappointed that this great spot is not being added for others to enjoy.  Many of the places which are currently listed places currently on the POI have height barriers.  Such as 'West Wood' (Free Car Park) Forestry Commission Country park in Lyminge.  Many are often rural car parks and have a 1.9m height restriction.  The place I have mentioned have many motorhome people using it so it can't be that bad and furthermore many people who wild camp are people who use what they have such as MPV's, T4's/Transporter vans Bongo etc which often fit under the barriers.  


I won't be in a hurry to share any other places and simply take from this website rather than contribute.



Regards


Aaron


----------



## caledonia (Mar 20, 2019)

Aaronnie said:


> Hello,  I must admit I am quite disappointed that this great spot is not being added for others to enjoy.  Many of the places which are currently listed places currently on the POI have height barriers.  Such as 'West Wood' (Free Car Park) Forestry Commission Country park in Lyminge.  Many are often rural car parks and have a 1.9m height restriction.  The place I have mentioned have many motorhome people using it so it can't be that bad and furthermore many people who wild camp are people who use what they have such as MPV's, T4's/Transporter vans Bongo etc which often fit under the barriers.
> 
> 
> I won't be in a hurry to share any other places and simply take from this website rather than contribute.
> ...



I agree. I have a T5 and fit under barriers. I don’t use the poi thing but a lot of other people with similar vehicles do and the information would be handy for them. It can’t be to complicated to state height restrictions at certain poi’s. Are we being discriminated because we don’t drive flimsy white boxes. Tin hat on. :mad2:


----------



## 2cv (Mar 20, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I agree. I have a T5 and fit under barriers. I don’t use the poi thing but a lot of other people with similar vehicles do and the information would be handy for them. It can’t be to complicated to state height restrictions at certain poi’s. Are we being discriminated *because we don’t drive flimsy white boxes. Tin hat on. *:mad2:



What colour is your flimsy box?


----------



## caledonia (Mar 20, 2019)

2cv said:


> What colour is your flimsy box?



Here we go!     I drive a solid black workies van conversion T5. But you already know that!


----------



## 2cv (Mar 20, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Here we go!     I drive a solid black workies van conversion T5. But you already know that!



I didn’t actually, but should really have learned by now not to rise to bait, so apologies for any hurt.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 20, 2019)

2cv said:


> I didn’t actually, but should really have learned by now not to rise to bait, so apologies for any hurt.



Tells you in the top right hand corner my vehicle type. Which I’m sure you would have already known about. It’s you that took it hook line and sinker. Your post was to provoke a reaction which I rather liked.


----------



## 2cv (Mar 20, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Tells you in the top right hand corner my vehicle type. Which I’m sure you would have already known about. It’s you that took it hook line and sinker. Your post was to provoke a reaction which I rather liked.



It doesn’t say it’s black. I know now though.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 20, 2019)

Aaronnie said:


> Hello,  I must admit I am quite disappointed that this great spot is not being added for others to enjoy.  Many of the places which are currently listed places currently on the POI have height barriers.  Such as 'West Wood' (Free Car Park) Forestry Commission Country park in Lyminge.  Many are often rural car parks and have a 1.9m height restriction.  The place I have mentioned have many motorhome people using it so it can't be that bad and furthermore many people who wild camp are people who use what they have such as MPV's, T4's/Transporter vans Bongo etc which often fit under the barriers.
> 
> 
> I won't be in a hurry to share any other places and simply take from this website rather than contribute.
> ...



The place you mention at Lyminge is classified as OR (Other Rural) rather than CR (Car park Rural) together with a note stating that you can park outside the height barrier.

As I say there are no known places in the POI with height barriers.

The database is very extensive and there are usually unrestricted options available nearby.


----------

